# Race to Sub-X on 3x3 (2022)



## baseballjello67 (Apr 6, 2022)

If you've seen any sub-x on 3x3, you probably know how it works. This time, we are going to do it a little bit differently. At the start of each month, I will post three ao12 3x3 scrambles. You set a goal at the beginning of the month (cannot be changed) and it has to be reasonable. If you break your goal 0/3 times in the month, you get a score of (0/3).
1 out of 3 weeks would be (1/3) and so on. The winners will be posted on the sixth day of each month. Enjoy this thread!

P.S: Please do not cheat. This is an area for people to have fun and post their goals. (I will also be competing, but the scrambles are randomized, I promise)

FORMAT:

Cube: Xxxxxx Xxxxx
Goal- Sub-X

1- (TIME 1) - (SCRAMBLE 1) - (COMMENT)
2- (TIME 2) - (SCRAMBLE 2)- (COMMENT)

So on, until twelve solves are done.

(OVERALL COMMENTS)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Apr 6, 2022)

MONTH 1- April 6th, 2022, 8:30 AM PST, until May 6th, 2022, 8:30 AM PST

Scramble set #1:

1. R F2 D' R D2 U' F' L' B D2 F2 B2 U L B U L2 D' L' R F L2 D R' L
2. F2 R F U R D2 U' B D2 L2 U D2 L2 F' D L2 R2 U2 L D L' B2 D' F' B'
3. R L2 F2 L' F B' U2 L U2 F L' R' B' D' F D' U L' B' L B' D2 F2 U2 L
4. B' F D' U2 R U F' R' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' R L F2 L' U2 D2 F' B L F2 B
5. L2 U B' R' L2 U' D' R' L B L B' D2 L' D' L R2 B' F' R2 B2 R' U' B U
6. U2 B L U F L' D L U F' R2 B D' U2 R2 L2 D' F L' F' B D' L R2 B2
7. F B D F2 D2 B' U2 D L D' R2 U2 D L R U' R2 L2 U D L2 R2 U2 F R
8. B' L' U2 L U2 R D2 F2 D' B U' F U2 L2 F' B U' D' F2 R' B' F' D U2 R
9. B2 F2 D2 F U' F2 D' F2 R' F2 R2 U B L F2 U D F' L2 U B2 F' U2 B F'
10. F' D2 B2 F2 R2 U L' D F B' U2 R' D' B2 D U R F U' F2 R F L' R' B2
11. F' L U2 B2 D' F L' F R2 F B' D F' R U2 R' B' R' U B' R2 D2 F2 U B'
12. F2 D' U2 R' L D F B2 U2 B F U2 F D R2 D L2 R B' R' D R2 L' B2 R2

Scramble set #2:

1. B2 D2 L' R' U R' D B F' L2 U2 L U' D2 F L2 B' R2 L' F' L' U2 F U R
2. R B2 L' R' U F2 D2 L D' B D2 R U D R2 L2 B2 L' U2 F' L F R U L
3. R' U2 D2 B F L2 F2 U' B' U R' U' R D' B L F2 D' F L' B' D' L2 R2 B2
4. L D' B F' U L2 D' F2 R2 D' F B2 L2 B' L F' B2 L' F R L' D2 F U F
5. B' U L2 F2 L' F R' B2 D' R' F' B' U' F2 L F' L B2 D' B2 F D' F R2 D'
6. R' L2 F2 D U F2 B2 R' U D L F2 R L2 B' U F R2 F' R' U' B L R2 D
7. U R L2 B F2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R' L2 D L2 B L R' B2 F D' F R' D U2 F2
8. B' R B R' F2 R B2 R B R' D F U2 L' R2 U L U2 L' F' B2 D' U' L' U2
9. D2 B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' D' L2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 U' F' R2 U' R B F' D' L
10. R2 B' F' U' D2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 R' D' R U' R2 F2 D' F' R2 L2 B R F2 L' D2
11. D U' L' F' L R2 B F2 D' B' D' L' D R B2 L D' B' D' F' B' U R2 
12. L' B L' D B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' L D U F2 L2 U2 D F2 B D2 U2 R U2 B R

Scramble set #3:

1. F' R2 B2 U B' L2 R2 B F' L F2 D' B2 D L U R2 D2 U R D' B U L2 U2
2. F U2 F U2 B2 F D F2 U F' U2 D2 F2 L2 R D2 U' L2 D2 L' R D' B2 U L'
3. B2 U' B2 L2 F U' D2 L R2 D F' D' B2 L' F2 L2 R' D U2 R D U2 R' F' D2
4. B2 U' L2 B2 R' L B2 L2 R D2 U2 B' U2 B R2 L2 B2 R' U' B L2 U2 D2 F' U
5. D2 U F R D2 U2 F' R2 D' F2 R2 B' U L' U' B' D' B' L' R' U' L B U F'
6. B' R' L2 D F2 R D' B D2 B2 R2 L B' D2 B F2 D' B R2 B F L' U2 D2 R'
7. L' R' F R2 B2 U' L' B' U2 F2 L R' B2 D B L F U2 R' F2 D2 U L' R2 B2
8. B' L2 B' F U2 L' F R' U2 L D2 F' R L' B' F2 R' D U' F' B' U' B' L2 D2
9. U2 R L' F2 R L' D R' B2 D B2 L D' B U R B2 L2 R U2 D2 B' F D U'
10. L2 U D L' R' U2 R U' B' F D2 F' L2 B' U2 R' L' B U R' F B D2 B D
11. L' F L F R2 B R' D2 B F' D' R' L F' D' B U' F2 L' U' B R' D' R' F2
12. B2 L2 R' F U' D2 L' F' R' D' F2 L D2 R L2 B D2 U B' U F L' R2 U' B


Enjoy!


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 6, 2022)

This seems like a fun thing, I might try it, although this month I probably won't do it.


----------

